# Confused about whether to stay or go? Do the rock test!



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been reading a lot of the same stuff over and over from you ladies (and yes, even some of you gentlemen):

- Your partner refuses to work and contribute
- Your partner has nothing intellectual to say anymore
- Your partner steals money from you
- Too much arguing
- Your partner cheats on you
- Your sex life is totally dead

So I've devised a brilliant complex test to help you decide whether you should leave or stay. 

Here's how to test whether your relationship is worth keeping.

Kick him/her out and replace him/her with a rock for a few weeks, and if you notice no difference between him/her and the rock, keep the rock and kick him/her out.

Reasons being:

It's scientifically proven rocks are cheaper to feed, cloth and generally house. And as a bonus, rocks are notoriously honest, unlike your spouse, it won't steal or cheat on you!

Rocks are also notoriously sensitive, you'll always win an argument. Just be prepared for the silent treatment, although if your current spouse lacks intelligent conversation to bring to the table this may be an improvement. 

And lastly for your lacking sex life well...

Where do you think the expression 'getting your rocks off' comes from?

I hope for those of you with serious relationship issues this offers some humorous comfort.

Best of luck

-Christina


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Christina,
This is hilarious and so true!!


----------

